# What did you look like when you were young?



## miketx (Jan 7, 2018)

We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.






What a dumb ass I was!


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 7, 2018)

Cutie!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Me in the 80s


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 7, 2018)

I didn’t know I had a twin


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

miketx said:


> We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 170433
> 
> What dumb ass I was!



Sexy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2018)

This would have been from the early 90s:


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 7, 2018)

I channeled Morrison in my late teens - late 1960s/early 20s - early 1970s.

Jim, not Toni.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 7, 2018)

My Early Years In MIami by John, on Flickr


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> This would have been from the early 90s:
> 
> View attachment 170437



"Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die."


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> This would have been from the early 90s:
> 
> View attachment 170437



Wow very Handsome.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

Desperado said:


> My Early Years In MIami by John, on Flickr



So cute.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 7, 2018)

Me in 1973 freezing my ass off in Ft. Benning, GA, before we had all this global warming.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 7, 2018)

Hossfly age 2


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron  at 6 months


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm the one with the gun


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 7, 2018)

When I was little.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 7, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> View attachment 170446
> 
> I'm the one with the gun



That figures!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170446
> ...


I was about 4


----------



## petro (Jan 7, 2018)

I had the grunge look before Kurt Cobain could even get a hard on.
Hung out with the burnouts and smokers and hated high school.
Pretty much this guy...
 
But better looking.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 7, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I have a pic around that age wearing my police sergeant uncle's duty belt w/.38 cal., and giant uniform hat.  He was a cop in upstate NY.

Still had the sense of wonder then.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly age 2





is that you Hossfly nahhh thats not you!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

When I was a kid, up until the age of 19, I was wearing blue jeans, flannel shirt with a tshirt underneath, and logging boots.

At 19, I got into punk rock and it was strange clothes for the next 2 years. 

Then, it was back to jeans and flannel until I started riding bicycles at around 23.

From 23 to 35, it was Spandex bike shorts and jerseys, and I rode a bicycle every where I went.  If a woman wanted to date me during that time of my life, she had to come and pick me up because I didn't have a car.  However..............I was in extremely good shape and looked fit.  There were some women who were interested even though I didn't have a car.

Then?  I went to my final tour of duty on shore, and bought myself a motorcycle.   Started wearing Harley tshirts, 501 jeans, biker boots and a leather jacket.

Later........................I retired from the Navy.  Now?  I wear sweat pants, tie dye shirts, have a pony tail, and sandals are the preferred footwear.  But, I also still bike, and still have all my bike clothing and wear a lot of that during the summer. 

Yeah......................I've gone through a couple of phases so far in my life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

The wife and I in around 1988 shortly after being married.
I was 23.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> When I was a kid, up until the age of 19, I was wearing blue jeans, flannel shirt with a tshirt underneath, and logging boots.
> 
> At 19, I got into punk rock and it was strange clothes for the next 2 years.
> 
> ...



I dress like Hunter S. Thompson, but have more hair.  Sandals definitely.  Air the toes.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I in around 1988 shortly after being married.
> I was 23.
> View attachment 170450




Handsome couple!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid, up until the age of 19, I was wearing blue jeans, flannel shirt with a tshirt underneath, and logging boots.
> ...



Sandals are great, because yeah, your feet breathe and it feels nice.  My preferred brand of sandals?  Teva's.  They are probably the most comfortable of all the sandals I've tried, and the way the straps wrap around your feet means they aren't coming off until you unhook the clips or velcro.  I've been able to go digging a ditch in Texas clay soil (stuff is notorious for taking of your shoes if your foot sinks in), and have never lost a sandal while digging in the clay.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



  Used to wear those a lot in my kayaking days.
From whitewater to coastal fishing they kicked ass.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



A few years back, I got a pair that was made specifically for being in the water wading or rafting.  The footbed was some really nice soft sticky rubber (also kept your feet warm somehow), and the grip of the soles was excellent.  They also had quick release clips to hold them on your feet.  Shoulda bought 5 pairs of them when they were first available,because they were some of the best sandals I ever had.  They even had holes that went through the footbed so that the water would drain faster.  Finally had to get rid of them when the soles started to peel away from the sandal.  That was a bummer of a day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



  Since giving up yaking due to a bad back I've gone to Reef flops pretty much year round unless I'm out in the woods.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I in around 1988 shortly after being married.
> I was 23.
> View attachment 170450



  Thats one thing I truly miss about those days.
People used to dress up for even the most minor affair.
   I look back when me and my buddy Harry Wolfe went to the US festival in 83 when we were eighteen in San Bernardino and we wore suits on the plane.
  Never mind we were smoking weed in the bathroom of the plane and partying in the sky bar doing Mandrax we did it in style!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

miketx said:


> We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 170433
> 
> What a dumb ass I was!




Earliest picture of me on the internet was around 1978..

I am the dork wearing Bill on my boat racing uniform,  my Younger brother is Bob


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I in around 1988 shortly after being married.
> I was 23.
> View attachment 170450




Your wife is cute, you Lucky Texas bastard ..lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I in around 1988 shortly after being married.
> ...



  Yeah....still love her to death.
A lady in public and a .....well you get the idea.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




hehe


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm the one that doesn't look like the others...


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 7, 2018)

Take off the glasses.


yes, that is Ernie


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I in around 1988 shortly after being married.
> ...



  The best part?
Stole her from a rich Asshole who was blessed with mineral rights and millions.
  She actually warned me of potential ramifications from his crooked family.
     They tried once.........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



  The best kinda woman.........


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.
> ...




I was just checking on old pictures of me on the internet when I googled my name..

Me around 1988..always wearing a baseball hat think this was at a boat race in Indiana got second I think..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



  Which hat wearer?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Duh the young one...to the left.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



 So the dude behind the mike user?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   Cool!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Glory days...

I didn't go fast as they do now, only around 90  mph ..my friend Neil came out of retirement..

They do about 100 mph average now around a circuit mile..110 mph in the straights


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

My fame to claim is my father,who I worshipped.
He is the guy in the dark suite at 2:09.
   I spent my youth being immersed in Rockets Basketball and was the first Ballboy to get a technical foul for waving a towel during a free throw attempt against the Celtics if I remember correctly.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 7, 2018)

miketx said:


> We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 170433
> 
> What a dumb ass I was!


Wow.  I've been looking for you for 40 years!

Dude, you owe Me 10 bucks!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My fame to claim is my father,who I worshipped.
> He is the guy in the dark suite at 2:09.
> I spent my youth being immersed in Rockets Basketball and was the first Ballboy to get a technical foul for waving a towel during a free throw attempt against the Celtics if I remember correctly.



  I loved those days as a kid.
My old man laughed his ass off even though he had to pay for the fine when they nailed me!!!
  But nothing will ever compare to when I ran out of the locker room before the game and froze when the National Anthem started when I was thirteen.
    He had tears in his eyes when he told me how proud he was and I'll never forget that moment.
     He died three years later after being run over by his brush hog at the ranch.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)

miketx said:


> We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 170433
> 
> What a dumb ass I was!


Dang! Yer a handsome devil!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> This would have been from the early 90s:
> 
> View attachment 170437


John Snow!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > This would have been from the early 90s:
> ...



At the time I had quite a bit more hair than him, and I don't think I'd have been considered as good-looking.    But thanks!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 8, 2018)

then.......







and now....







hey, don't judge me........it's been a rough life.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 8, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> then.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh just take out your teeth we would have a good old time (for me)


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2018)

Haven't changed much.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 8, 2018)

Me in summer of 73, on the right:


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 170433
> 
> What a dumb ass I was!


/----/ Yeah, drinking Michelob was not the smartest thing you could have done but I recall when that was an exotic beer second only to Heineken or Coors if you could get it.


----------



## Humorme (Jan 8, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly age 2



OMG.  That's what I look like right now.


----------



## Humorme (Jan 8, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> Haven't changed much.
> View attachment 170481 View attachment 170483



A good hunter always eats what they shoot.


----------



## miketx (Jan 8, 2018)

Hmmm...this guy may be an even bigger butt hole than I.....


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 170433
> 
> What a dumb ass I was!



Was?

Bwahahahaa


----------



## miketx (Jan 8, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > We change so much some of us. This was me, early 70's.
> ...


Yeah tart!


----------



## Snouter (Jan 10, 2018)

The douchbag giving the finger is so low class...

Here I am back in the day...4 years ago or so..








Here I am on the far right...late 60's...My Dad was actually interviewed for the CIA director job by Bush senior back in the day.


----------



## miketx (Jan 10, 2018)

Snouter said:


> The douchbag giving the finger is so low class...
> 
> Here I am back in the day...4 years ago or so..
> 
> ...


Nice Tele.


----------

